# problème de gravure



## adils (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis un petit moment, je n'arrive plus à graver de film avec le graveur de mon portable:

En effet, une fenêtre affiche "code erreur 0x80020022" 
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider à comprendre la signification et sa solution? afin de repouvoir graver.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ludo_vic (7 Avril 2008)

Quel type de machine sous quel os ?


----------



## Ludo_vic (7 Avril 2008)

avec Quelle version de Toast ou quel autre soft de gravure ?


----------



## adils (8 Avril 2008)

Ludo_vic a dit:


> Quel type de machine sous quel os ?



hé bien j'ai un macbook pro intel 1ere generation, sous 10.5.2


----------



## adils (8 Avril 2008)

Ludo_vic a dit:


> avec Quelle version de Toast ou quel autre soft de gravure ?



c'est le graveur de mac os 10.5 ou du portable, je n'utilise pas de logiciel de gravure


----------



## adils (9 Avril 2008)

adils a dit:


> c'est le graveur de mac os 10.5 ou du portable, je n'utilise pas de logiciel de gravure



toujours pas de réponse ou de solution à mon problème???


----------



## GregMustang (10 Avril 2008)

j'ai la meme chose avec mes dvd rw pourtant bien vide!!!!

help us!!!!!


----------



## adils (10 Avril 2008)

GregMustang a dit:


> j'ai la meme chose avec mes dvd rw pourtant bien vide!!!!
> 
> help us!!!!!



comme je l'ai dis précédemment, je n'utilise aucun logiciel de gravure, celui de léopard, alrs cette fenêtre d'erreur? je ne comprends pas, peut être lié à une mise à jour?
please help
merci


----------



## adils (10 Avril 2008)

adils a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis un petit moment, je n'arrive plus à graver de film avec le graveur de mon portable:
> 
> ...



ce code correspond: la communication avec le lecteur de disque à échoué mais comment résoudre le probleme???


----------



## adils (13 Avril 2008)

adils a dit:


> ce code correspond: la communication avec le lecteur de disque à échoué mais comment résoudre le probleme???



alors, toujours pas une suggestion au problème?


----------



## adils (15 Avril 2008)

adils a dit:


> alors, toujours pas une suggestion au problème?



je vois qu'on m'a zappé ou qu'on ne connaît pas la solution, dommage ça aurait été le cas de plusieurs "macuseurs" comme moi 
tampis...


----------



## adils (16 Avril 2008)

adils a dit:


> je vois qu'on m'a zappé ou qu'on ne connaît pas la solution, dommage ça aurait été le cas de plusieurs "macuseurs" comme moi
> tampis...


----------



## titom63 (18 Avril 2008)

adils a dit:


>



il ne faut pas s'agacer. Il faut que tu essaye de graver plusieur types de media (CD, CD-RW, DVD, DVD-RW...) et de voir si tu as des messages d'erreur avec chacun de ces medias

Ensuite pour t'aider il faudrai que tu nous dises si tu n'aurai pas essayer une nouvelle marque de media, si tu n'as pas fais une mise a jour du firmware du superdrive, si tu utilise fréquement ton graveur,...

Apres on pourra certainement t'aider plus facilement...


----------



## blakken (7 Juin 2008)

je pourrais pas t'aider non plus j'ai exactement la meme erreur avec tous mes media et la ça commence légèrement à me chatouiller de l'envoyer au sav


----------

